# antenna to projector



## JQueen

Was wondering if its possible to connect my TV antenna to my Optoma HD20


----------



## Peter Loeser

In order to watch a TV signal you need a device with a tuner, which TVs have built-in. The Optoma does not appear to have a tuner. I don't have much experience with projectors, but I would guess this is not a common feature. Are you looking to connect to your antenna with a coax cable, or something else?


----------



## JQueen

Yea Im hoping I can buy some kind of box I can connect the coaxial to and then HDMI from the box to the projector.


----------



## JQueen

I see newegg has a LINKSKEY not in stock but could that work?


----------



## Peter Loeser

Yes, if you can find an external tuner with coax in and HDMI out, you should be able to watch TV from your antenna through any device with and HDMI input.

The LINKSKEY does not have HDMI out from what I can see, but it has a VGA out, which looks like it would work with your projector.


----------



## bguzman

I use a HDTV tuner in my set up. You will need an ATSC tuner like a Channel Master CM-7001, not enough posts to use a link. You can search other places and find some good deals. You will also need something to amplify the sound, receiver or the like.


----------



## RTS100x5

If your computer or laptop is connected to your projector , check out these products...

This Silicon Dust dual tuner ($65) accepts your TV antennae and sends it to your PC or Laptop over ethernet to Windows Media Center and your Projector is connected to your PC or Laptop as a primary (or secondary) display ..... Other more sophisticated brands are available to replace Set Top DVR's using a cable card

easy :T

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815345007


----------

